# Post pic of R32 Interior.



## cobrAA (Jun 1, 2008)

So, we can have some ideas for customizing our R32 Interior!:flame:


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

NISSAN MOTORSPORTS INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD.�bOmoriFactory�bBNR32ƒV�[ƒg’£‚è‘Ö‚¦


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

If you can still find anyone who have these ins stock as NISMO stop producing them.
They are one of the most comfortable seat I have been in.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we got a quote for a customer from Omori to carry out their makeover on the r32gtr stock seats, 

they were very very expensive


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

There are no such thing as CHEAP from Nismo... both in quality or price.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Not the best pic but hopefully you get the idea


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Is that flocked or have the door panels and dash been covered in material ? Looks nice


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

mine last year...this year everything is replaced with carbon Kevlar....will mount it in feb....stay tune


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice, Im defo going to have to invest in some Bride Low Max's on my next car.


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

P3RV3RT said:


> Very nice, Im defo going to have to invest in some Bride Low Max's on my next car.


me too they look really sexy


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Those seats are so cool, have a little fantasy about a full bride interior and those seats in my R32. :clap:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I wouldn't mind staying in there for a long time :thumbsup:
Very nice interior


----------

